# Deep Sea Chronograph Anybody?



## OneEyeMan (Jan 27, 2014)

I've taken quite an interest in the Deep Sea Chrono, ref 2068570.
Wondering if you could all indulge me by answering a few questions, especially those of you who might own one.
The JLC site is quite lacking in technical info on their watches.
So, here goes:
- is the crystal plastic or sapphire; if sapphire, does it have AR coating on the outside?
- Does JLC make a SS bracelet for this watch?
- How does it put up with basic everyday abuse; bumping into doors, etc
- how comfy is it on the wrist
- how's the nighttime lume
Any other info or comments you'd like to offer, please feel free.
Thank you,
Lenny


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

*- is the crystal plastic or sapphire; if sapphire, does it have AR coating on the outside? *_Uncoated, domed, sapphire_*
- Does JLC make a SS bracelet for this watch? *_No_*
- How does it put up with basic everyday abuse; bumping into doors, etc *_Ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal, free-spring balance 28.8kHz=OK. Shiny metal=easily scuffed._*
- how comfy is it on the wrist What size wrist? *_It's relatively thin, 42mm with straight lugs._*
- how's the nighttime lume* _Adequate but not a Seiko diver._


----------



## OneEyeMan (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Groucho


----------



## Adw234 (Jun 7, 2014)

I have this watch as my daily wearer and absolutely love it. I agree with everything GrouchoM said as far as the specs are concerned.

Its a very comfortable watch to wear. My wrist size is about 6.5", and I would consider it to be a "flat" wrist. It wears small for a 42mm watch. The watch does scratch and dent easily. I would say that I am slightly more abusive watch wearer than average. You can see some scratching and dents above the 2 o'clock chrono pusher (iphone pic, sorry if it doesn't show well). The top of the lugs, pushers, bezel, and the case back are all polished. The sides of the case are brushed, giving it a two-tone staineless look.

For me, it was between a new JLC Deep Sea Chrono and a used Rolex Daytona. I'm happy with my decision and have no regrets (I also have a SS Datejust).


----------



## simongpaez (Jan 26, 2014)

Love mine, not much to add to the previous comments other that is very under the radar ,only someone that knows the brand will know the watch and I love it for that.


----------



## 2amwagon (Feb 13, 2015)

Love this watch. If you're looking to replace the bracelet or go NATO, make sure you get the measurements of the bracelet you are replacing with:
Some sources list the watch as 20mm lug width. I measured it with calipers, it's 20.70mm, which is enough distance to make a 20mm strap show the spring bar ends.
My 20mm nato's leave a gap
21mm NATO is perfect
22mm NATO can still fit

Also, the spring bars are bent, so if plan to go NATO, get straight ones.

Everything else everyone said I agree with.

Here is something to push you over the edge and go get it:


----------



## UberDave (Jan 13, 2015)

How does the OEM calfskin strap stand up to sweat and water?


----------



## Mighty Pir (Feb 11, 2006)

*Adw234*: Lovely pics. Does the lack of waterproofing bother you? In that its supposed to be a "diver" watch but doesn't have a screwdown crown? I would be very nervous taking this near water!!!


----------



## kimmop (Mar 19, 2015)

Mighty Pir said:


> *Adw234*: Lovely pics. Does the lack of waterproofing bother you? In that its supposed to be a "diver" watch but doesn't have a screwdown crown? I would be very nervous taking this near water!!!


Given that it's an ISO standard dive watch and waterproof to 100 meters, I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## Adw234 (Jun 7, 2014)

It does not bother me, but I never take the watch in the water. I'm desk diver. The watch is clearly a diver, but I bought it to fulfill my need for a chronograph. My rolex date has a screwdown crown and I never take that in the water either.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

These days, 100M doesn't need a screw-in crown nor screw-in pushers. There are plenty of watches out there that do this. The screw-ins just helps reduce the likelihood of the wearer accidentally operating the crown/pushers when the timepiece is wet.


----------



## Vc007 (Jun 20, 2015)

I've been looking for the strap you have on the JLC DSC everywhere. Where did you find it?


----------



## Vc007 (Jun 20, 2015)

@oneeyeman


----------



## Vc007 (Jun 20, 2015)

2amwagon said:


> Love this watch. If you're looking to replace the bracelet or go NATO, make sure you get the measurements of the bracelet you are replacing with:
> Some sources list the watch as 20mm lug width. I measured it with calipers, it's 20.70mm, which is enough distance to make a 20mm strap show the spring bar ends.
> My 20mm nato's leave a gap
> 21mm NATO is perfect
> ...


I'm looking for the same nato you have on the JLC DSC. Where did you find it?


----------



## 2amwagon (Feb 13, 2015)

Vc007 said:


> I'm looking for the same nato you have on the JLC DSC. Where did you find it?


Got those straps from natostrapco.
Keep in mind the strap on the dsc is a 22mm. It does bunch slightly, and eventually I took it off after about a week. I couldn't stand the bunching, even if it was very slight.

Now it's on the jlc rubber strap and will probably stay there until I pass the watch on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Clockwork Synergy has some 21mm NATOs.


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)

Cermet version.


----------



## Martinsc6 (Jun 1, 2014)

Bouske said:


> Cermet version.


What strap is that on?


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)

Martinsc6 said:


> What strap is that on?


On this picture the watch is on the original strap, which is some kind of leather / kevlar material. I am using it now on a black Nato, will post a picture when I get a chance.


----------



## jole777 (Dec 13, 2008)

Deep Sea Chrono is an awesome watch. The only thing that made me sold mine was that it reminded me too much of my Speedmaster sapphire sandwich I used to own so I got bored quickly.
Sits great on the wrist, it's not fat, comes from a great manufacture. If you like it go for it.


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)

Bouske said:


>


Here it is on a black nato


----------



## hebhsteve (Feb 27, 2016)

Have you taken a look at the tribute version? A cleaner dial IMO. Jaeger LeCoultre Deep Sea Master Compressor Black Dial Black Leather Men's Watch Q207857J - Master Compressor - Master - Jaeger LeCoultre - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I went by a JLC boutique today to look at this watch and was surprised to hear its been discontinued and they don't stock it any more - they said a new one was on the way?
I tried the cermet one, too big for my wrist.


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

So I have been looking at these and when I spoke to the representative from JLC I was told the pushers could be used under water and this was a full-fledged dive watch, however when I looked at their manual this is what I found...


 You may use your watch during short swims, and when jumping in from theedge of a swimming pool but not from a diving board. Your watch must notbe used for scuba diving or for sports involving signi cant risk of impact, suchas windsur ng or water-skiing. also note that leather straps are not suited toaquatic activities.



 - avoid the use of the controls, push-piece or time-setting crown while underwater or before the watch has dried after immersion,

DISSAPOINTING another non-diving dive watch.


----------



## mondo74 (Aug 29, 2014)

some different strap options.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mark.mauricio (May 31, 2016)

Thanks for the info! Much appreciated!


----------



## Ballameiro75 (4 mo ago)

Adw234 said:


> I have this watch as my daily wearer and absolutely love it. I agree with everything GrouchoM said as far as the specs are concerned.
> 
> Its a very comfortable watch to wear. My wrist size is about 6.5", and I would consider it to be a "flat" wrist. It wears small for a 42mm watch. The watch does scratch and dent easily. I would say that I am slightly more abusive watch wearer than average. You can see some scratching and dents above the 2 o'clock chrono pusher (iphone pic, sorry if it doesn't show well). The top of the lugs, pushers, bezel, and the case back are all polished. The sides of the case are brushed, giving it a two-tone staineless look.
> 
> ...


Imagine you would have bought the Daytona instead....


----------



## roachjl (Mar 17, 2011)

Ballameiro75 said:


> Imagine you would have bought the Daytona instead....


Doesn’t matter if he’s still wearing the watch


----------

